# Anabolic 7



## MrClean (Jan 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this product?  Its Anabolic 7 by VY TECH.  I just purchased a bottle today at my local GNC.  I noticed that one of the ingredients in it is 3B Hydroxy 5 Androsten 17 One.  I have tried to find out info about that but seem to be hitting dead ends.  If anyone can tell me if they have tried this product or possible know anything please let me know.


----------



## drob29 (Jan 14, 2008)

MrClean said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever heard of this product?  Its Anabolic 7 by VY TECH.  I just purchased a bottle today at my local GNC.  I noticed that one of the ingredients in it is 3B Hydroxy 5 Androsten 17 One.  I have tried to find out info about that but seem to be hitting dead ends.  If anyone can tell me if they have tried this product or possible know anything please let me know.



Not sure what you have there but anything from GNC, you paid too much for it. 

as far as "3B Hydroxy 5 Androsten 17 One" sounds like "come up with some steroid sounding name and see if anyone can figure out its a pile of crap" to me. does it say anywhere "proprietary blend"? 

I must have spent 5 grand easy (I am not kidding) over 15 years on OTC stacks, cycles and "anabolic" horse shit.  

NOTHING compares to the real deal bro....


----------



## MrClean (Jan 14, 2008)

No, no where on there does it say proprietary blend.  As far as the real deal goes its hard to find in the states and I worry to much about getting ripped of even ordering online since it seems that people are always looking to screw someone over.


----------



## drob29 (Jan 15, 2008)

I hear ya...

you need to check this site out

www.alinboard.com

I post there alot, pop on over and say hi. 

ALSO any of the links in sources section here are legit or Big A would never have them listed. 

hope this helps.


----------



## K1 (Jan 15, 2008)

drob29 said:
			
		

> I hear ya...
> 
> you need to check this site out
> 
> ...


Agreed.....


----------



## oldtestman (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been bulking up for decades.  Spent big bucks on supps since the days of Hoffman (York Barbell).  Nothing worked any better than gorging and milkshakes.  Save your money.

Real gear definetly works.  I recently joined the AAS movement.  I'm 62 and almost as big as ever.  The next cycle should put me where I was (body weight-wise) when I was in my prime.  The strength isn't there like it was, but I'm no slouch.  Get the real shit. 

I wish I would have started gear when I was 40.  Better late ......


----------



## BigB517 (Jan 25, 2008)

"over 15 years on OTC stacks, cycles and "anabolic" horse shit....."----this made me cough up water lol


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

drob29 said:
			
		

> Not sure what you have there but anything from GNC, you paid too much for it.
> 
> as far as "3B Hydroxy 5 Androsten 17 One" sounds like "come up with some steroid sounding name and see if anyone can figure out its a pile of crap" to me. does it say anywhere "proprietary blend"?
> 
> ...





Agreed, If you want a multivitamin go to gnc by all means but other then that, forget em. You can get everything you need from sponsors on this board.


----------

